# Non-Tested Raw powerlifting federations



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Have been looking around and tbh i thought there would be more meets and competitions. The only one of signifcance seems to be the BPU and GPC anyone have any others? Seems like a large portion of these are midlands/south which is a long journey for me.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Where are you based?


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Bataz said:


> Where are you based?


Depending on the time of year mate, not too far from Darlington in the summer months coincidentally, otherwise down South West.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Ah ok there's a couple of us from Darlington traveling to the BPU Northern Qualifier at S****horpe.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

BPU host awesome meets.

GPC seems to have the same feel about it too, but I haven't attended one of theirs.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah I was going to mention GPC but finding it hard to find any info on them really. I've never been to a BPU meet yet but heard good things so looking forward to it next month. GBPF is probably the most popular up my way but their meets are pretty tame and have little to no atmosphere. I've been to a GBPF meet in Durham and watched a few online and was just expecting more noise I suppose. In contrast I did my first comp at an in gym meet in Sheffield and the atmosphere was great. People is never met cheering me on, spot on.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

I have no interest in competing in the IPF which is why I stuck with the BPU, real friendly bunch of lads/lasses and the atmosphere is unreal.

Found the GBPF a bit 'clique-y'? And having to have all that IPF approved gear is a ballache an amateur lifter like myself doesn't want or need.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

GBPF is a top fed, I myself compete in there fed and have met some really decent people from all parts of the country's.

Yes they are more towards the quieter lift ie you don't walk out to your own music and they are tested. All in all they are a top bunch of lads but very strict on the platform


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not completely ruling out GBPF as there's a comp up my way I was looking at in November but for the now I'll be BPU. I'm not slating the lifters of GBPF, I know a few and they're all spot on. Just all the rules and regs about kit and the lack of atmosphere steered me away a bit. However as I say I'll consider giving them a fair craic back end of year.


----------

